# what kind of plant is it?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I just bought 3 new plants from the pet store, and the guy that works there said that they would be fine in low light. I don't have pictures of them, but I will describe them and hopefully someone will know what they are. One of them is in a bunch that is about 6-8 inches high. It has kind of thick stems, and the leaves grow on 2-3 inch long stems that branch off of the main stem. The leaves are crinkled looking, and are bright green on the top and a purpleish red on the bottom. The leaves are about 3 inches long and 1 inch wide.

One of the other plants has red leaves that are on thick, 2-3 inch long stems that are kind of layered (somewhat like the way celery is layered) forming one main stem. The leaves are 5-6 inches long, and narrow (maybe 1 1/2 inches wide) with pointed tips.

The other plant was labeled as a kind of aponogaton. It was called aquatic palm I think.

Does anyone have any idea what kind of plants these are and what are their requirements? Thanks in advance!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I have the first one you've mentioned, and I'm rowing the same boat, I have no idea what it is nor the requirements.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

As a rule of thumb red plants and low light dont work together real well. Without pics I would not even want to make a guess as to what you have got.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No clue. Are they stem plants, rhizome, or rosette?
Try this link. http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2

I would guess that one is maybe a ludwigia (you can check on the site).

The others I couldn't even guess on but they have a lot of plants listed there.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

#1 is a stem plant
#2 is not a stem or a rhizome plant so I'm guessing its a rosette plant (gotta love the process of elimination ;-) )
#3 is this: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=286 .....yay. I asked the guy that works there if it was a true aquatic plant, because I wasn't sure and he said it is. I should have known better than to listen to him I guess. I wonder if they will let me return it....

PS. Thanks for the link, Simpte. I didn't see them there (except for #3) but it is definately a very helpful link and I will refer to it *before* I go buy plants next time....so I don't end up with another plant that will rot, die, and pollute my aquarium :-( .


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure its not hygrophilia difformis (Wisteria)?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

which one are you saying might be wisteria? it's definately not #2 or #1, but I think that is what #3 is. heh heh. So much for it rotting in my aquarium, huh. ok so #3 is wisteria, which needs low light, right? Any ideas what #1 or #2 is? #2 reminds me of some kind of a sword, except it is dark red and doesn't have a base (or main stem....for lack or a better word) like a sword.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Like this?
http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/redmelon.jpg
This sounds like a possibility. A Melon Sword (Red)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It is not that because I have one of those already. The plant I am talking about has no green whatsoever on it. It is completely dull red. I am going to see if I can go back to the pet store that I bought it from today and see what they called it. They don't have any scientific names, though, which makes it harder. Once I get the name, I will post it. Thanks again for helping!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is a picture of plant #1:








(picture courtesy if euRasian32)

do you have any idea what it is?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

While you all are at it, If anyone knows what the plants are to the right of the circle.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The pic circled doesn't appear to be aquatic (at least to me). The other pic (Eurasian32) could be a ludwigia of some sort. Hard to tell from distance and lack of lighting.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

That pic was taken right after I added more sand. The water was cloudy, lights were off, and the glass was dirty. Sorry

edit: Looked at numerous pics, it may be a Needleleaf Ludwigia, the pic I saw on AquaBotonic had them bunched up so it's hard to tell. When I get a chance I'll snap some clearer pics and ask in a new thread. A lot of other Ludwigia species were similiar in structure, but either had flowering blooms or a different color altogether.

C


----------

